# Do you know how long your van is?



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Just crossed over on the P&O Hull to Zeebrugge.

At the checkin the clerk came out with his 20? Metre surveyors tape measure and with the help of one of the fluorescent coated "this way" wavers decided our bog standard long wheelbase X250 Adria Twin was 6.12 metres long whereas I had booked it as 5.99 which is what all the literature and reviews state. I showed him the Fiat handbook which stated 5998mm! but he was not having it. 

I got out and watched them remeasure it in their amateurish way. This time they claimed it was 6.06 metres which cost us a £20.50 surcharge for the single fare.

Today we checked it as best we could with a steel tape measure and just visually it is difficult to be that accurate. I can only presume that the rubber bump stops below the lights add the extra few centimetres. (Are they standard fitment?)

He claimed they measure all suspect "campers" but I think they know X250 vans are right on the limit. They didn't measure the Hymer A class in the next lane . Did they spot it had a bike rack on it?

As we are now in holiday mode I'm not sure I can be bothered to follow it up but it wasn't a good start. Of course the boat was rather empty so we were parked up on the boat at least 18 inches behind the next vehicle!

Steve 
Now relaxing on a campsite with a working Fon hotspot via my Rocket aerial and WiFi booster


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I would take it up with P&O Customer service by way of an email.

Explain that all your documentation refers to 5.99m and you are unsure why amateurish measurement that produces 2 different figures in as many minutes is considered either necessary or more reliable than the manufacturer's own figure.

Edit found this which backs you up.



> Fact-file:
> 
> Price from £45,790
> Berths: 3
> ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

American RVs are notoriously inaccurate on their model numbers bearing little resemblance to their actual length.
My Itasce 34 was in fact 34ft. 11 in. My Travelcruiser 33 was in fact 35ft. 10 in.

But I never had anyone check my actual dimensions other than when bringing them back from the states.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

From my own perspective, I know the length of my van and I allow extra for the cycle rack, and a little more to just be safe.
Even at 7.5 metre, we have never had to pay any extra with DFDS direct, or through the CC.
Their prices seem to be up to 8 metre, before surcharges apply.
I have frequently read in the magazines about, it is best to buy a van under 6 metre, but to be honest, for my crossings, I would not have saved any money.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We book the trailer into the 8m length group, body is 6.2 plus the drawbar.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The miserable sods! Thats just petty. I never imagined anyone bothered about this unless it was blantantly obvious you were trying to put a 40ft RV on as a Kontiki!

I wouldn't let it go on principle.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I use the tunnel they dont ask :lol: 8)
However I'm reliably informed that it is 7.39 metres plus the bike rack


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Tesco/ chunnel every time  

tony


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Agree with using the tunnel as they aren't interested in the length. Interestingly though our Hymer is officially 6.99m long, which begs the question as to whether manufacturer's deliberately do not exceed certain lengths??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use the free tunnel too.
What is annoying , is the fact that If I was a paying customer I could tow a trailer and still be shorter than some mh`s and charged nearly double.
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tunnel*

We use the Hull Ferries quite often (tunnel is a drag to get to, sometimes use it going out).

Maybe they are getting too many people booking 7.9 meter vans as 7 or 8.7m vans as 8?.

I know when I have used Brittany ferries for spain crossings. Once or twice, the check-in clerk have asked about bike racks and checked the length by way of a cursory glance at the markings on the tarmac.

But if your van literature says it is 5.99 and the actual length is more, then that is quite possible after modifications?.

I do think it is petty. If it were 6.4 instead of 6, maybe get told next time you will be charged. How many Audi Q7 drivers declare the extra length on Brittany Ferries?.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*test*

I have just done a quick quote

8m is the same cost as 8.4m (though the P&O booking system changes it back to 8.39m!).

However, taking the 8m down to 7.9 meteres makes the crossing around £25 cheaper each way!.

TM


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

MyFerryLink (boats owned by Euro Tunnel) use the up to 8m length for charging. My Hymer S700 is 7.12m according to the makers specs.

John


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Email P&O, and send them a copy of the official measurement in your Adria Twin handbook.

Then tell them where to go with their petty attitude.

We always use the tunnel, too, so no problems about length, so presumably MHs twice the length of our Adria Twin pay the same as we do!


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*m/h length*

Hello All,

I seem to be missing something here. What has Tescos got to do with the chunnel. How does it make it free?

A very interested Neil!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: m/h length*



NeilandDebs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I seem to be missing something here. What has Tescos got to do with the chunnel. How does it make it free?
> 
> A very interested Neil!!


http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=3223& bci=4294967191|Travel

Pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> Email P&O, and send them a copy of the official measurement in your Adria Twin handbook.
> 
> Then tell them where to go with their petty attitude.
> 
> We always use the tunnel, too, so no problems about length, so presumably MHs twice the length of our Adria Twin pay the same as we do!


Now we have WiFi again I have fired off an email.

Where did the tunnel get into the topic?

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was first to drop it in so I'll apologise on behalf of everyone to save multiple posts  However I do know my length :wink: which was the question.

In answer to how is the tunnel free? it isn't if you shop at Tesco as their prices are high but using a Tesco card to shop everywhere else is for free


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: tunnel*



teemyob said:


> I know when I have used Brittany ferries for spain crossings. Once or twice, the check-in clerk have asked about bike racks and checked the length by way of a cursory glance at the markings on the tarmac.
> 
> I do think it is petty.
> 
> TM


Of course it's petty. I used to use the Barfleur on the Poole - Cherbourg route regularly. It was never over a third full so it's not as if they would have been able to get more vehicles on. Perhaps that is why the service has been discontinued twice and they are trying to make it pay this year for a trial period.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tunnel*



homenaway said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > Email P&O, and send them a copy of the official measurement in your Adria Twin handbook.
> ...


Maybe because a Small 5m, 2,000kG campervan is charged at the same rate as a 12m 12,500kG American RV.

Maybe you could site that in your email.

Whilst POSL may be within their rights to charge. Given what you say, in this instance, I do think this petty.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*First time*

Just boarded hull-Rotterdam. Measured us at 8.8 meters. I booked at 8.4. Charged me £25 more plus £4 for paying by AMEX. Argued my case and told them we have been using North Sea ferries for 9 years and never had an issue.

Told them it would price us out of going via hull in the future and that would include low season when the ferries Are almost empty.

Also pointed out we can get eurotinnel for Free and could have paid £23 one way from dover-Calais with myferry.

Stil not interested.

Tm


----------

